# DIV sichtbar machen



## Flame (7. Februar 2004)

So, hier mein Prob.

Ich habe ein Menü, welches aus ner Aufzählung besteht.
Dieses ist auch beschrieben:
http://www.alistapart.com/articles/dropdowns

Nun habe ich mehrere Headerbilder, die etwas größer sind und bleiben sollen.
Bis die aber alle geladen sind, wird meine Navi noch nicht vom CSS formatiert und als unschöne Aufzälung dargestellt. Was nur kurz ist, aber stört.

Nun dachte ich mir, das ich die Aufzählung
In nen Div Container packe, und auf Hidden setze.
Das klappt auch. Ich sehe keine unschöne HTML Auflistung mehr.
Aber wie kann ich den Div Container jetzt wieder sichbar machen, wenn der vom CSS formatiert wurde?

Grüße Daniel


----------



## Flame (7. Februar 2004)

Dank nuinmundo hab ich es jetzt hinbekommen.

Navi im Div mit ID="trick" wird jetzt per
body onLoad="window.document.getElementById('trick').style['visibility'] = 'visible';"

erst geladen, wenn seite geladen ist.
Poste es nur für andere, die vielleicht auch mal son Prob haben. 

Danke nuinmundo


----------

